# '03 Ford F-250 Crew Cab 5.4 Triton



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Never mind.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I think you might like this one instead!!!!


-$5700
-Ford 250
-Motor 5.4 Gas
-4 door
-electic windows
-a/c
-automatic transmission
-150,000 miles
-new tires
-Very Clean
-Has a bed cover


Location: Houston Texas 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I already called, that's a '99. Apparently in very decent condition though. There is also a 2000 F-250 extended cab with 51k original miles for $6500. I also found an '02 full size bed, regular cab with 161k for $2800. The wheels on that one are the base service wheels, ugly. New front end on her, though.

Not sure at this point, I think I'll save some more and try and get something newer, within five years old, with under 100k miles.

Looking for trucks is headache. 

160 k miles
AC
No mechanical problems. No leaks. Original mileage. Always serviced on time
Not looking for offers. Blue title in hand,


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm really looking for a crew cab. Hvac requires a lot of tools and a single tool box doesn't offer enough storage and a side box takes away room for lugging equipment around.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

sounds like you are in Houston area?

http://houston.craigslist.org/search/cto?query=ford+crew+cab&srchType=T&minAsk=&maxAsk=&hasPic=1


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Not interesed in the F-150's at this point, thanks. And gas is 100% paid for, my time or work time.

He's lucky I don't buy a 350.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

*Some further info.*

I drove the truck pictured above. Very solid mechanically, took off like a rocket and purred like a kitten, shifted smoothly, rode like a new truck all things considered and we know these trucks last for over 250k easily, but it's currently owned by a high school kid, passed down to him by his uncle who was the first owner, who doesn't know anything about taking care of a vehicle but he did know how to hide the body damage in pictures. 

The key entry on the driver's side door has fallen into the door so if you lock it you got to get in from the passenger side. The driver quarter panel is smashed in, the driver's door rubs the quarter panel when you open and cose it and has indentions on it as well and behind the driver's door on the rear of the cab there are scratches. Bench seat is ripped.

Big crack running the length of the windshield which will not allow truck to pass future inspection as is. And the tires are bald and she needs brakes.

The truck does come with a new quarter panel and door. I told the kid to remove his sound system as I'd need the room behind the seats for storage and I'd take it off of his hands for 1K. He got upset. :whistling2:


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

It's got to many miles............a new engine or tranny rebuild is in it's future. It's a fair price but it would have to be cheaper to offset engine/tranny cost for me.





> He's lucky I don't buy a 350.


A deisel f-350 would get 10-15% better milage than a 5.4L and 25-40% if you chiped it. ($150-$300) On top of that they sound cool and run for a long....long time


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

STL B. said:


> It's got to many miles............a new engine or tranny rebuild is in it's future. It's a fair price but it would have to be cheaper to offset engine/tranny cost for me.
> 
> 
> 
> A deisel f-350 would get 10-15% better milage than a 5.4L and 25-40% if you chiped it. ($150-$300) On top of that they sound cool and run for a long....long time


That's my line of thought too, why I only offered 1k. 

Is there not a chip for the regular gas motor 5.4's?


----------



## STL B. (Oct 29, 2010)

They make chips/programmers for just about all engines (gas/deisel) but deisels stand to gain the most. Chevy vortec's can gain 7-20hp depending on how extreme you go, I'm not sure about any fuel savings, A powerstroke deisel can gain 100+ hp and increase milage from 19 to 26-29mpg.

Of coarse deisels cost more annualy(15qts of oil in my 03 7.3) and deisel has been higher than gas for a couple years.........so 20cents more per gal but if you have a chip your going an extra 10 miles per gal.

All that said I own a 03' E-350 with the 7.3 deisel and I get 15-16mpg city and about 20mpg highway. A friend of mine has a 04' E-250 with the 5.4 and he gets 10-12mpg city and 15-16mpg highway. 
So I never chiped mine, I'm happy with it as it sits.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I know about diesels, not sure I want the maintenance. My friend has a Dodge 2500 crew cab with full size bed and he's getting 19 city and 22 highway from the factory, no aftermarket chip.

Reading up on the 5.4's I'm seeing a lot of 14-15 city, 17-19 highway miles and 8-9 pulling a trailer. That is no where near what I was thinking it would be.

I've read one article that stated with a chip their 5.4 got 20 more hp but nothing on was stated on miles per gallon.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

My FIL bought a new '99 Ford V-10 Triton F250 when they came out. What a piece of junk. Only has 99,000.
listed MPG was 8-10 hiway. It has never got that much. Gets 5-6. Spends more time in the shop than on the road. That V 10 has a history of spark plugs blowing out of holes, manifold bolts falling out, computer failure, fuel pump failure (2 already on this one). A friend who works at a Ford dealership says it is one of the worst motors ever built. So, whatever you do,stay away from that.


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

rusty baker said:


> My FIL bought a new '99 Ford V-10 Triton F250 when they came out. What a piece of junk. Only has 99,000.
> listed MPG was 8-10 hiway. It has never got that much. Gets 5-6. Spends more time in the shop than on the road. That V 10 has a history of spark plugs blowing out of holes, manifold bolts falling out, computer failure, fuel pump failure (2 already on this one). A friend who works at a Ford dealership says it is one of the worst motors ever built. So, whatever you do,stay away from that.


This thread is over a decade old.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

LawrenceS said:


> This thread is over a decade old.


So?


----------



## LawrenceS (Oct 21, 2020)

rusty baker said:


> So?


So the subject of the thread was looking for advice about a vehicle purchase a decade ago. Offering advice as this point isn't really relevant to the original post due to the time gap and it didn't even follow his primary question about the 5.4 triton.

General forum etiquette is don't reply to excessively old posts(known as necrobumping) unless there is a good reason as it just creates clutter in the front page of the forum for recent posts/answers.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

LawrenceS said:


> So the subject of the thread was looking for advice about a vehicle purchase a decade ago. Offering advice as this point isn't really relevant to the original post due to the time gap and it didn't even follow his primary question about the 5.4 triton.
> 
> General forum etiquette is don't reply to excessively old posts(known as necrobumping) unless there is a good reason as it just creates clutter in the front page of the forum for recent posts/answers.


So you are in charge of this forum? Look at your join date and mine, compare number of posts.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dern, I thought Doc was back again. lol


----------

